# MRV pixelation video.



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)




----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

That's some bad stuttering. What's your streaming method, DECA, wired ETHERNET, wireless, or powerline?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

DECA


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you have any ETHERNET cables connected for Internet or are you using something like (see link below) this for INTERNET Connection (see DECA near router).

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2466259#post2466259


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

like the *link* you gave.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

That's interesting. Is the local drive showing any stuttering or pixelating as the video you posted?

If so, you may need to check signal strength in sat setup.

If not, there's a DECA/coax test you can initiate by holding "right arrow" and tapping the guide button on front panel. Select coax test and then Phy rate mesh. Good coax results should be in the 30s for "INFO" and any result LT 215 will fail for the "Phy rate mesh" data, IIRC 250+ is nominal. You'll have to test both HR24s to get feedback for the full coax path. Try it and reply back.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Was that an OTA broadcast? Was anything being done on the Server while this MRV was stuttering? I've seen similar complaints when the Server was in STANDBY mode. There may still be some more f/w upgrades coming in the near future.

But you can still test your DECA/coax network to get an idea if all is well or not.

I had a Directv tech here Saturday, I ran this test when he finished to check his work. Mine was his last job in a 12 hour day so he only wanted to know what I did to get to the test so he could familiarize himself with it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> That's interesting. Is the local drive showing any stuttering or pixelating as the video you posted?
> 
> If so, you may need to check signal strength in sat setup.
> 
> If not, there's a DECA/coax test you can initiate by holding "right arrow" and tapping the guide button on front panel. Select coax test and then Phy rate mesh. *Good coax results should be in the 30s* for "INFO" and any result LT 215 will fail for the "Phy rate mesh" data, IIRC 250+ is nominal. You'll have to test both HR24s to get feedback for the full coax path. Try it and reply back.


Anything below *60* is good. Above 60 is when the Phy rate mesh starts taking a hit due to low power.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Anything below *60* is good. Above 60 is when the Phy rate mesh starts taking a hit due to low power.


VOS, thanks for the feedback. I was thinking typical value is in the 30s but I think that would depend on length of coax runs or splices for barrels & wall-plates.

I'm not sure if coax surge protectors are to be avoided or not, should they?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> VOS, thanks for the feedback. I was thinking typical value is in the 30s but I think that would depend on length of coax runs or splices for barrels & wall-plates.
> 
> I'm not sure if coax surge protectors are to be avoided or not, should they?


I would always stay away from those. They make more sense on cable than with a SAT setup.
The values are in dB, so this gives a fairly good idea of the losses through the coax & splitters between the receiver doing the test and the other DECAs [nodes]. I'd have to check my notes, but as I remember "barreling" short coax between my 24 & my DECA bridging to my router showed 10 dB [or so] and I would generally subtract it from the readings to reflect the actual losses between nodes.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)




----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

armchair said:


> Was that an OTA broadcast?


NOT an OTA Broadcast, it was from a premium channel.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Your DECA network isn't the problem.
Was this one show [the one in your video] or was this just a sample of an ongoing problem?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Those test results look OK to me. Does the video reflect your typical MRV quality or was that some random anomaly? Sorry, I may not have any useful suggestions but opinions.

I think it could've been triggered by DVR Client activity while streaming. One thing that seemed to keep coming up with Client DVRs was all the extra activities a DVR does contrary to a short activity list of a HD receiver. Directv has tried many different f/w versions for MRV. DVR to DVR streams were the last to show improvement as the pre-beta & beta f/w's rolled-out.

I've seen stuttering MRV streaming between two DVRs get distorted shortly after a f/w upgrade. If the guide cache' gets dumped with two RBRs or menu restarts within 30 minutes, most DVR functions will slow and the video may distort as well. Things may settle if any of the above applies to recent history of your DVRs. If so, I'd recommend avoiding excessive menu restarts or RBRs; those would only delay the settling down if your guide cache' needs populating. If none of that applies, I'm sure there are more f/w versions to follow that will address the issue. The best thing to do is keep reporting issues as such in the current f/w thread. A video posting as yours may help but you may want to include some background information of what the DVRs were doing ATM and if any recent f/w upgrading or reboots were performed.


----------

